# [PCGEN] Psionics Questions



## Laslo Tremaine (Jun 10, 2002)

I have been running into a few frustrations with making psionic characters in PCGEN.  Since I cannot abide by the yahoo groups BBS feature I'm going to ask a couple question here out of sheer frustration...

The first is that I cannot find a charcter sheet that will show how many psionic power points a character has.  Is there one?

Second, when I create a psychic warrior and give him the soul-knife prestige class, it seems there is no way to set a primary characteristic for bonus PP.

Third, I see that they have entered in the ITCK revised Psion, but what about the spells as psions optional rules? (I want my psychic warrior to be able to manifest haste!).

Fourth, has anyone added Bruce Cordell's revised psionic prestige classes?  (the new ones are much better).

Lastly, do the PCGEN coders really disllike psionics?


----------



## merton_monk (Jun 11, 2002)

Laslo Tremaine said:
			
		

> *I have been running into a few frustrations with making psionic characters in PCGEN.  Since I cannot abide by the yahoo groups BBS feature I'm going to ask a couple question here out of sheer frustration...*




Responses on our message board are typically fairly fast, and you can set your preference to "Web Only" so your emailbox doesn't get swamped.  That way you can check on your post and see what replies there are to it.



> *The first is that I cannot find a charcter sheet that will show how many psionic power points a character has.  Is there one?*




Just doing a search on "powerpoints" in the 2.6.6 release templates I get 6 - I didn't check the additional ones people upload to our yahoo message board site (there are more sources and charactersheets available there).  The 6 are csheetROG.fo (this is a PDF one), csheetROG_combined.htm, csheetROG_compact.htm, csheetROG_with_descriptions.fo, csheetROG_with_picture.fo, csheet_for_OpenRPG9_8a.xml



> *Second, when I create a psychic warrior and give him the soul-knife prestige class, it seems there is no way to set a primary characteristic for bonus PP.*




That's true.  Do they get bonus PP?  I haven't looked at it in a while, but I thought that their ability to cast a spell was based on the stat associated with the spell itself.  Thus, they didn't really have a stat on which to base bonus PP.  I actually have the book and did the majority of the psionic coding myself, but it's quite possible that some things aren't quite correct.  That's why we need people to help point those things out so we can fix it! 




> *Third, I see that they have entered in the ITCK revised Psion, but what about the spells as psions optional rules? (I want my psychic warrior to be able to manifest haste!).*




I'm not very familiar with the ITCK Psion and I didn't go over the optional rules - I was more concerned with getting the 'official' rules supported.  We do like to support optional rules, adding spells is as easy as modifying the classspells data file to tell PCGen what level a spell is for a certain class. You could create your own pcc file called "optionalpsionicrules.pcc" and place it in the data\customsources directory.  All you'd need in that file is

CAMPAIGN:Optional Psionic Rules
GAMEnD
TYPE:Custom
RANK:9
CLASSSPELLptionalclassspells.lst

and then in the file optionalclassspells.lst you would have

CLASSsychic Warrior
3	Haste

and you're there!




> *Fourth, has anyone added Bruce Cordell's revised psionic prestige classes?  (the new ones are much better). *




I know they've been discussed - to my knowledge no one has entered them.  It'd be great if you took up the gauntlet and helped out since they're obviously important to you!  There are probably others like you who'd like to see them done as well.  Before we start on anything and include it in our releases we make sure to contact the publisher of the material and get their permission.  I'll ask on our message board if anyone has requested and/or gotten permission from Bruce Cordell to include his prestige classes in PCGen.




> *Lastly, do the PCGEN coders really disllike psionics?   *




Heh - no, we just haven't had many users go over that stuff as carefully.  I plan on making heavy use of psionics in my campaign after the characters have gotten a bit further in the plot because they wouldn't expect it.  I thoroughly disliked psionics in 1ed, but in 3e it's much more palatable. 

-Bryan, the guy in charge of PCGen


----------



## Leopold (Jun 11, 2002)

see even I have a master to respond to and he finnally posted!


----------

